# Question to leo owners



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Is this a good guide to leopard gecko care? I'm wondering because I'm unsure of how often to feed my gecko.

http://www.theurbangecko.com/caring-leopard-gecko


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello!!! Ok-- that guide seems pretty good. For my leo, I feed him whenever he will eat. They aren't like fish, if they aren't hungry, they won't stuff themselves until they are sick. I would keep a bowl of mealworms in the enclosure with come calcium powder, and stuff to gutload them. Then, when your leo is actually hungry, he will probably just go over to the bowl and eat them. If that doesn't work, you can take some of them out and let them crawl around because I know with my leo, he won't eat anything unless it is very active.
So, yeah just have food available in a bowl for him at all times and maybe every other day make sure that he is actually eating- maybe give him a few crickets.


----------

